# Body Butter question



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to perfect my own recipe so that I don't have to use a base....

I melted shea butter, let it set up a bit then whipped it. it was great, It was also a lot oilier than I like. Then it just got hard again....

How do you prevent that from happening?


----------



## lsg (Jul 23, 2008)

You don't have to melt your shea butter.  You can just whip it at room temp. with a little apricot kernel or grape seed oil.  I tried it and loved it.  I used a little Dry Flo in mine to cut down on the greasy feel.  Here is the link to the recipe on this forum:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum...pic.php?t=3854


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2008)

Corn starch will cut the grease too.

I do melt mine & I whip it in an ice bath.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 23, 2008)

I made a body butter for the swap and added three butters and it feels amazing!


----------



## digit (Jul 23, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I made a body butter for the swap and added three butters and it feels amazing!



Ooh la la......can not wait to feel amazing.   

I melt to combine with liquid oils, put in stainless steel bowl that has been in freezer, whip, into freezer, whip and so on until it is how I like it. 

In addition, Dry Flo here too, and a touch of silk.   

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah tab was kind enough to help me out with that only I still suck at it LOL but at least I tried about 30 jars worth!


----------



## Healinya (Jul 29, 2008)

Just curious... can you ise arrowroot powder in place of cornstarch?


----------



## kamalicollection (Jul 30, 2008)

I love to make body butter. As someone else said you dont have to melt the shea butter. You can whip it at room temp. I do melt my cocoa butter  because it is so hard to blend. It take forever to get most of the clumps out. I also melt my oils along with the cocoa butter. I blend that with my shea and mango butter. I sometimes throw a little beeswax  in it. If i dont want it creamy. If I want creamy then I leave out the beeswax. My body butter isnt greasy unless you use alot of it. But A  little goes along way


----------



## Healinya (Jul 30, 2008)

The best recipe I got, I think came from Tabitha.. 75% shea, %25 jojoba.. In the kitchenaid until nice and whipped, add some fragrance and vitamin E. And yes, a little goes a looonnnngggg way.


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so sick of whipping shea butter I cannot even tell you!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2008)

The shea will return to it's natural consisitancy unlesss you thin it with the oil of your choice. I use 25-35% oil.


LOL brian0523- It is the BIGGEST PITA!!! The more you do it, the easier & better you get at it. I only whip 2X a year I hate it so much. The last time o 2 I whipped it was relatively painless.


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

I always do it by hand with a whisk over an ice bath - I'm going to try the mixer - room temp method next time.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 8, 2008)

Never made body butter before but have been reading up on it. Christmas is not too far off---lol --- it sound very simple- am I missing something? Shea and or mango butter and an oil like jojoba or sweet almond? That can't be all there is to it. Is it the fact that it takes so long to whip? I have a hand mixer like you'd use for cake. Is that what I need? What type of beaters do I need?


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

When I do a batch, I whip it forever on the highest speed with a KA stand mixer.  Depending on my mood and what I have on hand, I vary my recipe with a variety of oils and butters.  I do like to add a little liquid silk and definitely dry flo.

I whip most batches long enough so that I can barely get 2 oz net wgt in a 4 oz jar.   However, it will collapse if exposed to heat.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 14, 2008)

> it sound very simple- am I missing something


-LOL! If you whip it 1 second too long it will end up solid & you won't be able to get it into your jars, if you whip it  1 second not long enough it will fall overnight like a souffle, either way there is bound to be lots of cussing untill you figure out just exactly *how* long to whip it  .


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 15, 2008)

how much cornstarch should you use to cut the grease?  I made lotion this week and it was horribly greasy  :cry:


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 16, 2008)

i have seen ya'll add dry flo-- what is that and where can I get it?
what is the cornstarch used for?

 I have golden jojoba oil and grape seed and sweet almond-- these are things I can add to the shea right? I have shea and not sure if i bought the right one for soap-- soap didn't turn out but could be for many different reasons so I thought I whip it. i also have mango butter too ( but I like that in soap so I'd like to not use that)
I tried the recipe link and it wasnt there. Is it down?


----------

